# Was sind WARDIALER ???



## Anonymous (17 März 2004)

Hallo leute !
Mich interessiert mal was diese seltsamen wardailer sind und welche Funktion diese haben ?
im netz findet man ja nicht soviele Antworten zu diesen Dialern ???


----------



## TSCoreNinja (17 März 2004)

Meines Wissens stammt der Begriff aus alten Mailbox/Modemzeiten. Man hatte eine Firma mit Telefonanlage, und hat nachts automatisch alle Nebenstellen durchprobiert um ein Modem zu finden. Nur Modems/Faxe antworten... War wohl bei Crackern beliebt. Damals gab es noch kein Internet fuer den Zugang


----------



## sascha (17 März 2004)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/War_dialing


----------



## webwatcher (18 April 2010)

*AW: Was sind WARDIALER ???*

Durch Zufall drauf gestoßen, Ist das nicht das, was man heute prediktive Dialer nennt?

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Predictive_Dialer


----------

